# Post a video of your Hav doing tricks



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Post a video of your Havanese doing trick(s). I will post mine once Chester know turn around and roll over. He already knows sit and down. It's been really fun teaching him. This is how you upload videos if you don't know how:
1. Take the video with a phone
2. Send it to your email
3. Save it in a folder
4. Write your comment in
5. Click "attachments" and open your video
6. Click upload
7. Go back to your comment and click "attachments" again
8. Click your video
9. Wa-la! (It should work)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruth4Havs said:


> Post a video of your Havanese doing trick(s). I will post mine once Chester know turn around and roll over. He already knows sit and down. It's been really fun teaching him. This is how you upload videos if you don't know how:
> 1. Take the video with a phone
> 2. Send it to your email
> 3. Save it in a folder
> ...


Or you can just put them on YouTube and link to them there. 

Unfortunately, Kodi knows a lot, but we haven't spent much time on tricks!


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie rolling over





This says Nikki rolling over but it is Sophie. Nikki was my Bichon from years ago and I wasn't thinking straight when I posted to youtube.
It is very hard to hold a camera and ask a command at the same time.


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Harvey performing a couple tricks.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Post a video of your Havs doing tricks*



wendylee said:


> Harvey performing a couple tricks.


That was awesome, Harvey. Very impressive. Thanks for sharing. I really enjoyed it, especially the prayers. Amen:angel:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

SOPHIES-MOM said:


> Sophie rolling over
> 
> Nikki rolling over - YouTube
> This says Nikki rolling over but it is Sophie. Nikki was my Bichon from years ago and I wasn't thinking straight when I posted to youtube.
> It is very hard to hold a camera and ask a command at the same time.


Hey Sophie, even though Mom got your name wrong, you did a great job rolling over. Way to go.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Awwww, these were great!!!
Come on people post more, I love seeing them opcorn: 
As soon as I can get my DH to help me I'll post some of Mikey's tricks.


----------



## djmnb (Jul 23, 2012)

how to spot a happy havanese ... and a very patient sheltie


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

djmnb said:


> how to spot a happy havanese ... and a very patient sheltie


Oh my! I would die if Lucy ever rollled in the leaves/sticks like that. There is no way I could have ever stood there and let her do that. She'd never have been able to shake it all out. You're a much better Hav owner than I am.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love the happy Havanese video. Boy, does he love to roll and roll and roll. The Sheltie must be rolling his eyes!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

djmnb said:


> how to spot a happy havanese ... and a very patient sheltie


HAHAHAHA i looove it.ound:Yes, that Sheltie is very patient - ahhh, the Havanese looks veeerrrryy happy indeed!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

No tricks here...just my guys running around. w






plus I wanted to see if this was going to work, my first video on YT.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

These are so great! LOVE seeing them!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

BFrancs said:


> No tricks here...just my guys running around. w
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It told me that it was a private video and I couldn't view.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Same here


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Ruthiec said:


> Same here


Okay, I change the settings... should work this time.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

What fun they're having and such a large area to run in. Lucky dogs.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Now I see it - wow, Canela, Vino, and Roxxy run FAST!!!!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

wendylee said:


> Harvey performing a couple tricks.


Say your prayers... I'm in cuteness overload right now. What a baby doll! Harvey rocks!


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry - it's not until the end but it's short. I couldn't figure how to embed here and wouldn't let me upload .mov files.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

sandypaws said:


> What fun they're having and such a large area to run in. Lucky dogs.


yea we're that couple that looks for house to accommodate the dogs LOL. thats only reason we got this house because of the big yard. they use every inch of it.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

tra_po said:


> Sorry - it's not until the end but it's short. I couldn't figure how to embed here and wouldn't let me upload .mov files.


Very cute!!! I love it when they first wake up and Ludo did a great job sitting 
How old is he?


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Lila said:


> Very cute!!! I love it when they first wake up and Ludo did a great job sitting
> How old is he?


He is 13 weeks. Thank you!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Awww, what little cutie-pie!!! Good job, Ludo!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Mikey doing some tricks 
I was just using kibble so he wasn't as excited to preform but he did pretty good. It took me a little longer to get him to dance. For the right treat, he'll dance and dance and dance  Notice his toy box in the back. Also, he will "stay" longer but for the video sake I thought it was long enough.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice job Mikey. Love the "high five" and your little dance. Keep up the good work.


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Lila said:


> Mikey doing some tricks
> I was just using kibble so he wasn't as excited to preform but he did pretty good. It took me a little longer to get him to dance. For the right treat, he'll dance and dance and dance  Notice his toy box in the back. Also, he will "stay" longer but for the video sake I thought it was long enough.


Lila - he's a doll! Love him. Good job Mikey!!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Oh how cute!! My favorites are 'dance around' and high five. Go Mikey!:cheer2:


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great work - love the high five.


----------

